# Yup! Another Festool Thread



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I don't usually by tools until I need them. Our work recently has started to move toward the higher end. We just landed a job with a bunch of wainscot, and all the other wood work that goes with it. So now I can justify getting a HEPA vac. I looked into this about a year ago. Either I thought they were really expensive or the prices dropped. Now im wondering why I waited this long. 

Any way, when I by tools i go all the way. I don't want to feel like I should have gotten the bigger/better one. 

So I'm thinking about going with the Festool 584084 CT 48 E HEPA Dust Extractor

What sanders do you guys use for detailed woodwork?
I'm Thinking Festool 571823 RO 90 DX Rotex Sander
AND Festool 571916 ETS 150/5 EQ Random Orbital Sander

What you think?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I went with the mid size (ct 33 and a ct 22 I think) route, hoping to hit that sweet spot. 

Now, except for the vac that stays in the shop fulltime and had the organizer on it, I grab a midi when ever I can.

I had based my decision on trying to match shop vac capacity somewhat. I was wrong. Wrong approach for these vacs. Unless you need the vac for, the drywall sander, go midi.

If you are mainly grinding on exteriors, maybe a 2x or 3x, but no bigger. They get too heavy when full anyway.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Dean is right on. I went with the CT26 against the advise of Paul because it was in stock and the midi would have to be ordered. If I had the chance to do it again I would have waited for the midi. The CT26 is a little bulky in furnished residences and gets super heavy when the bag starts to fill up.

For sanders I'd start with an RO90 with a interface pad. For trim work it's unbeatable and you'll have to experiment a little with with the paper to find which grits work for you in whatever situation.

Next I get the ETS125 for sanding drywall patches. The dust extraction on that bad boy ridiculous. The ETS 150 might be a good choice too, I've never used one. I was torn between the two and ultimately went with the 125 because it's almost half the weight which is ideal for working overhead.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Also when you make the jump and try it out for the first time your gonna have to play with the speed and suction to get it working efficiently. For example, with ets125 when sanding drywall patches I use 120 granat at full speed with the suction set at less than half. If you crank the suction up it'll chatter and you'll actually collect less dust than at half suction.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I steered Paul wrong towards a midsize vac. I will forever feel the guilt and shame of having wasted his money. This is my attempt to redeem myself. 

Get the midi first unless you are getting the drywall sander setup, then get the auto clean one designed for the drywall sander. If you are going to have a dedicated one in the shop, then larger is fine. Mount a boom arm, organizer, etc on it and make it a rolling work station.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

You need three like me Gabe. A CT mini great for small jobs really easy to move around, the midi a little bigger but still easy to move around and a ct 36. We worked out all our sanders this month, planex included loving it. Used it to sand repaints last week.


----------



## Gramps (May 24, 2012)

For interior use I would recommend the RTS (rectangular) or DTS sanders. They are big enough for drywall patches and perfect for sanding trim, wainscotting, doors, etc.

I also own a ro90 and absolutely love it, but for interior work I reach for the other two almost every time.

The main difference for me, is that the RTS and DTS are center balanced and can easily be used one handed, and the rectangular shape is perfect for trim and doors. They also cover more surface area than the ro90 and have a small sanding stroke (2mm vs 3mm). 

I also have an ETS, which is great for sanding larger surface areas and drywall patches, but not so great on trim smaller than the surface pad.

As for the extraction unit, in this case smaller is better if you plan to move the unit daily.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Gramps said:


> For interior use I would recommend the RTS (rectangular) or DTS sanders. They are big enough for drywall patches and perfect for sanding trim, wainscotting, doors, etc.
> 
> I also own a ro90 and absolutely love it, but for interior work I reach for the other two almost every time.
> 
> ...


How's the dust extraction on the rts?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Thank you my pt friends! I can now justify getting 2 units


----------



## Gramps (May 24, 2012)

Rbriggs82 said:


> How's the dust extraction on the rts?



Dust extraction is phenomenal.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

The CT48 is to big for interiors. The CT26 is also a bit big. The mini would be the best one for interiors. The other thing with the CT48 is when that things bag fills up man is that a heavy vacuum.


----------



## shofestoolusa (Dec 1, 2011)

Since most of you are using your CT with sanders, I would recommend going with a smaller CT, like the MINI or MIDI. The dust from sanding is very fine, so it doesn't fill the bag very quickly at all and compresses to use all of the available space in the bag. The MINI and MIDI's size should be good for you guys.

As a side note, we announced yesterday that we've bundled a comprehensive package of service to help you and to protect your Festool investment, called Festool Service All-Inclusive. The most exciting part of this for current and prospective Festool customers is that we will now pay for ground shipping to and from our repair centers should you need a warranty repair, for the entirety of the three year warranty. I don't know of any other tool manufacturer that comes close to offering something like that.

To learn more...

http://www.festoolpaint.com/sai



.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

shofestoolusa said:


> Since most of you are using your CT with sanders, I would recommend going with a smaller CT, like the MINI or MIDI. The dust from sanding is very fine, so it doesn't fill the bag very quickly at all and compresses to use all of the available space in the bag. The MINI and MIDI's size should be good for you guys.
> 
> As a side note, we announced yesterday that we've bundled a comprehensive package of service to help you and to protect your Festool investment, called Festool Service All-Inclusive. The most exciting part of this for current and prospective Festool customers is that we will now pay for ground shipping to and from our repair centers should you need a warranty repair, for the entirety of the three year warranty. I don't know of any other tool manufacturer that comes close to offering something like that.
> 
> ...



Festool already covers the shipping the 1st year I need repairs, unless I'm mistaken. So, isn't this Festool Service All Inclusive program you speak of just a fancy way of saying 2 years free shipping? Please correct me if I'm wrong.

No disrespect here, cuz I love my Festools, but from what I've heard and read from other Festool owners, the majority of complaints aren't centered around whether or not they paid for shipping. 


Stelzer Painting Inc.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

shofestoolusa said:


> Since most of you are using your CT with sanders, I would recommend going with a smaller CT, like the MINI or MIDI. The dust from sanding is very fine, so it doesn't fill the bag very quickly at all and compresses to use all of the available space in the bag. The MINI and MIDI's size should be good for you guys.
> 
> As a side note, we announced yesterday that we've bundled a comprehensive package of service to help you and to protect your Festool investment, called Festool Service All-Inclusive. The most exciting part of this for current and prospective Festool customers is that we will now pay for ground shipping to and from our repair centers should you need a warranty repair, for the entirety of the three year warranty. I don't know of any other tool manufacturer that comes close to offering something like that.
> 
> ...


Why does festool not have a painters package? Like a midi with a Sanders. Just inquiring


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Gramps said:


> Dust extraction is phenomenal.


Sold gonna get me one next week.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Why does festool not have a painters package? Like a midi with a Sanders. Just inquiring


They do offer a discount for a vac/sander bundle, though not necessarily geared towards painters. Pretty sure it amounts to about 5%. I don't think every place that carries Festool is obligated to extend that discount though, so you might wanna confirm before-hand. I think all of the major retailers do though, at least as far as I know.


----------



## Gramps (May 24, 2012)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Sold gonna get me one next week.


I thought long and hard about getting the RTS for a year, didn't think I'd need it as I already had a ro90 and ets...wish I would've bought it two years ago


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm a big fan of my DTS-400 for interior work. 
Also the Midi has been a good size for me 
For our exterior paint shaving projects I could really use a bigger vac. I do have a Fein Turbo II but it's not much bigger. 



Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk.com


----------



## dan-o (Sep 28, 2008)

Free shipping would've saved me about $300 this season.
But the time waiting for a RA/shipping label to be delivered would've cost me more in lost production time.

The greatest after sales service in the world is still beaten by products that don't need such a program.


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

Can I do diamond grinding with my festool unit?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Why does festool not have a painters package? Like a midi with a Sanders. Just inquiring


Call them. One of our local stores offers bundles like this.



Damon T said:


> I'm a big fan of my DTS-400 for interior work.
> Also the Midi has been a good size for me
> For our exterior paint shaving projects I could really use a bigger vac. I do have a Fein Turbo II but it's not much bigger.
> 
> ...


Paint Shaver fills the CT48 in 2 days (or less depending on how fast your moving). The RO125 & 90 fill the CT26 (both hooked up) in a week (but then again it's just back sanding after shaving)

So far our DTS has been tried on some exterior flat surfaces and I'm not impressed, 40 grit paper and any pressure the thing bogged down. Getting into corners the RO's wont get it's fine. We have yet to try it on an interior.



dan-o said:


> Free shipping would've saved me about $300 this season.
> But the time waiting for a RA/shipping label to be delivered would've cost me more in lost production time.
> 
> The greatest after sales service in the world is still beaten by products that don't need such a program.


Shipping of new tools or sending used ones in for repairs?

Shipping label delivered? If this is for sending tools in for repairs I made a post about my RO90 smoking and with in 2 days I had the label emailed to me, I still have yet to send it out.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

I use CT 26's for interior and exterior. I like having the ability to use 2 sanders on one vac if needed. They do get a little heavy but I tend to change bags before they get full, costs a little more but it's marginal. I'll will get a midi at some point. 
As mentioned by others the ro90, ets125, dts and rts 400 are great for interior. I'd add to that the LS130(linear sander). It's not as versatile as the others but it fills a niche. I use a good bit of gloss oil and the scratch pattern left by the orbitals/RO can still be visible even with high grits, the LS works for this stuff well. Mainly doors, frames, and wainscoting. Definitely get the others first but when you think you might use it give it a try. Remember all festools have a 30 day satisfaction guarantee.


----------



## shofestoolusa (Dec 1, 2011)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> Festool already covers the shipping the 1st year I need repairs, unless I'm mistaken. So, isn't this Festool Service All Inclusive program you speak of just a fancy way of saying 2 years free shipping? Please correct me if I'm wrong.


The Service All-Inclusive program is to highlight all of the services that we offer when you buy a tool from Festool. Before, we spoke about these individually.

One of the most important parts of the change is the addition of free shipping for all three years of the warranty.

Shane


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

BAM! pulled the trigger. Just placed my Festool Order. I went through the website, the local dealer here stopped dealing them and would had to drive a hour only to have them order it. no tax and free shipping makes it worth it 
Here is what I got
Midi
CT 26
RTS400
DTS400


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Enjoy the new tools!


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

ewingpainting.net said:


> BAM! pulled the trigger. Just placed my Festool Order. I went through the website, the local dealer here stopped dealing them and would had to drive a hour only to have them order it. no tax and free shipping makes it worth it
> Here is what I got
> Midi
> CT 26
> ...



Congrats! The day they arrive, it'll be as magical as Christmas was when you were a kid


Stelzer Painting Inc.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

ewingpainting.net said:


> BAM! pulled the trigger. Just placed my Festool Order. I went through the website, the local dealer here stopped dealing them and would had to drive a hour only to have them order it. no tax and free shipping makes it worth it
> Here is what I got
> Midi
> CT 26
> ...


Nice!  Let us know how you like the rts and dts I've yet to try them.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Less than 24 hours amd my festool stuff is being shipped


> Hey Gabriel Ewing, your stuff is on the way. Awesome! Check out the details below to see what shipped. There is also a nifty link that'll give you detailed tracking information.
> 
> You're the best. Thanks for shopping with us.


Ordered from toolnut.com

My total cost of the midi, c26, two Sanders, sand paper and back up pad.
$1,981.00 but my original price amount was $2010.00. Not sure why its 30 bucks less

Just sharing my experienceexperience, maybe it will help others deciding..


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Less than 24 hours amd my festool stuff is being shipped
> 
> 
> Ordered from toolnut.com
> ...


Congrats on the new tools, you will be glad you did. That's close to what we spent not including the CT26 That is a year old. We got ours 2 days before the price increase, we saved almost $500


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> BAM! pulled the trigger. Just placed my Festool Order. I went through the website, the local dealer here stopped dealing them and would had to drive a hour only to have them order it. no tax and free shipping makes it worth it
> Here is what I got
> Midi
> CT 26
> ...


Good purchase Gabe. I have found like others have voiced in this thread that the CT26 can be a bit cumbersome when it is getting moved regularly. Plus I am getting older and the damn thing gets heavy lol.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Its in California baby!

"Last Location:
Arrived - Vernon, CA, United States, Monday, 10/13/2014"


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

It leas than 60 miles from me, probably get it today
Last Location:
San Bernardino, CA, United States, Tuesday, 10/14/2014


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

MonPeintre.ca said:


> Can I do diamond grinding with my festool unit?



Our own version


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

So speaking of festool I need some feedback on backing pads. I got my RO125 back from warranty, and they put on a new pad. It wore out and started delaminating after two days of sanding on cedar siding. I made sure the guys used the edge guard too so they wouldn't bash it up so much. Apparently it was the soft pad, and all they had at the store was the same type. Do you use the hard pad for siding? Our first pad lasted for several jobs, without even using the edge guard. 
Also, I picked up a RO90 since it was 4" exposure siding. However the RO125 does a much better job of dust collection and is more powerful. Will probably trade in the 90 for another 125 when the job is done. What do you use the RO90 for? Should I keep it and just use it for smaller stuff?


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Damon T said:


> So speaking of festool I need some feedback on backing pads. I got my RO125 back from warranty, and they put on a new pad. It wore out and started delaminating after two days of sanding on cedar siding. I made sure the guys used the edge guard too so they wouldn't bash it up so much. Apparently it was the soft pad, and all they had at the store was the same type. Do you use the hard pad for siding? Our first pad lasted for several jobs, without even using the edge guard.
> Also, I picked up a RO90 since it was 4" exposure siding. However the RO125 does a much better job of dust collection and is more powerful. Will probably trade in the 90 for another 125 when the job is done. What do you use the RO90 for? Should I keep it and just use it for smaller stuff?



The RO90 makes quick work of corners, and when you're having to remove a lot of material, it's the best tool I've found. 

You're right about the dust extraction not being at the same level as the RO 125, (especially with the delta head attached to the 90), but it's a small trade-off for such a diverse little workhorse. 




Stelzer Painting Inc.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Damon T said:


> So speaking of festool I need some feedback on backing pads. I got my RO125 back from warranty, and they put on a new pad. It wore out and started delaminating after two days of sanding on cedar siding. I made sure the guys used the edge guard too so they wouldn't bash it up so much. Apparently it was the soft pad, and all they had at the store was the same type. Do you use the hard pad for siding? Our first pad lasted for several jobs, without even using the edge guard.
> Also, I picked up a RO90 since it was 4" exposure siding. However the RO125 does a much better job of dust collection and is more powerful. Will probably trade in the 90 for another 125 when the job is done. What do you use the RO90 for? Should I keep it and just use it for smaller stuff?


I'd keep the ro90. Use it for sills, facia, soffi, etc. 
I use the medium pad for day to day use on ro125. The hard is too ridge, unless it's a perfect flat surface.


----------



## dan-o (Sep 28, 2008)

If you're burning through pads try adjusting the suction of the vac.
We set ours at the minimum setting that delivers acceptable containment.
Too much and the machine feels grabby and heat kills the abrasive and pad below.
Pushing too hard on the machine also kills them; less pressure/coarser grit works best.

We use the Med pads, never with the bumper.
The edges get torn up but heat is the only thing that causes de-lamination in my experience.

I don't see the 125 and 90 as replacements for each other.
They have different applications based on the pad size/access issues.
We use the biggest sander that can do the task at hand.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Damon T said:


> So speaking of festool I need some feedback on backing pads. I got my RO125 back from warranty, and they put on a new pad. It wore out and started delaminating after two days of sanding on cedar siding. I made sure the guys used the edge guard too so they wouldn't bash it up so much. Apparently it was the soft pad, and all they had at the store was the same type. Do you use the hard pad for siding? Our first pad lasted for several jobs, without even using the edge guard.
> Also, I picked up a RO90 since it was 4" exposure siding. However the RO125 does a much better job of dust collection and is more powerful. Will probably trade in the 90 for another 125 when the job is done. What do you use the RO90 for? Should I keep it and just use it for smaller stuff?


We use the hard pads. The soft wear out way to fast outside.

The RO90 is a handy little sander. Keep it. You will find it usefull inside or outside. The 125 is more powerful and I noticed the same it has better suction than the 90 does. Our crew was almost fighting over the 90 for trim. We are going to pick another one up next summer.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks y'all!


----------

